

Hey, Robot: Which Cat Is Cuter? - nealabq
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/06/magazine/hey-robot-which-cat-is-cuter.html

======
binarymax
So, while not thesis quality, I wrote some thoughts on this a while back - as
one of my main hobbies is generative art. Would love to hear some feedback:
[http://max.io/theories-on-artificial-expression/](http://max.io/theories-on-
artificial-expression/)

-EDIT- tl;dr - Basically I work up to proposing a test, called the 'cute fox' test, which is similar in concept to the Turing test, but meant for emotional competence.

------
malka
We are headed toward a society where almost everyone will be unemployable
cause machines 'stole their jobs'. We will have to find new ways to
redistribute wealth. I think that a minimum state garanteed wage will be
necessary soon.

